# [ABANDONED] Fallout, Canada | The RP



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

*CHARACTER APPLICATIONS ARE OPEN!*

Welcome to the Official Fallout Canada Thread! Please see Fallout | Character Pages | Fur Affinity Forums for to get filled in on all the important details. It includes a Synopsis- a brief paragraph on the current going-ons so that newcomers will be at least a little prepared before joining in.  You can also find details on the many factions and more importantly, the Character Sheet you'll need to submit!

If you want to join in but don't know how, don't worry! Shoot me a DM and we can collaborate! There's always an opportunity to join in, even if you weren't here for the beginning scenario!

*Rules: *

All applications should be submitted to me Via DM. Please do not post until I've confirmed/approved your character sheet!
This RP is strictly SFW and must comply with all of FA/F's guidelines! If you want to take things to discord, that's fine, but please don't abandon me. :'( Just '_fade to black_' and pick up the story after your randy bits.
Please commit to at least one post per week.
This is a literate Para-Semi Para RP that encourages quality over quantity. There will be times where short replies are unavoidable, and that's okay!
No Godmodding or Metagaming (am I using that word right?)
No Out Of Character (OOC) Drama!
People with a track record of being banned cannot participate. XD
Keep OOC to a minimum. If you need to talk out the outcome of an RP with someone, take it to DM's. If it's something small, you can easily quote an OOC line at the bottom of your responding post:



> *OOC :* Like this!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 1, 2021)

Intro Scenarios |


*Vault*
*Human Only*
_The interior is like many Vault's- you've got recreational rooms, classes, dining areas and places to rest. What makes this Vault unique is it's massive storage room; filled to the brim with supplies and rations, it has raised more than a dozen generations of its inhabitants. But will it really be enough before the timer on the door releases?_

*Forest*
*Any Race*
_Work together with the Beastlords - a native tribe nestled in the rich greens of the healing wasteland. The people are generally well-tempered and are willing to give any newcomer a chance. Their land is a place where a good variety of things can happen- you can mingle and marry and live a basic life, protect, or journey far and wide in hopes of raising awareness and tolerance towards  the Anthro's._

*Wasteland*
*Any Race*
_You've been ambushed and taken prisoner by some Raiders. You're not the only one. Find a way out, or die.

[Slowly expanding this list, but feel free to pitch your own ideas via DM!]_


​


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

"Welcome, dear listeners, to 106.9 FM, the only station this side the 'Wick! It's currently six forty-seven A.M., and I'm your host, the Great Rocky, and we've got a _slew_ of news to drop on you this fine morning...

"Reports of a thick fog rolling in from the south has most people understandably on edge, and with this fog comes a great many superstitious sort. Many of those who live near the south might have seen people claiming to be 'the Fog Bringers'. A load of shit, if you ask me, but keep a Rad-X handy, and a loaded gun. On to other news...

"People near the Eight-hundred up north have witnessed hulking silhouettes blanketed in the fog that covers the mountain. Many still claim to have seen aircraft coming and going to the mountain. What's this mean? Your guess is as good as mine.
This coincides with the opening of Vault one-twenty-seven, many of its inhabitants coming out armed for bear with an army of robots behind them. It'd be wise to stay out of their way, but who knows, maybe they'll be open for trade?

"Let's play some music. This is the Ink Spots with _We'll Meet Again_."


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

*Vault 127 |* Interior

The vault dwellers gathered in the cafeteria in the evening, as they always had, chatting away as the clock behind them was minutes away from reaching 308. The people celebrated with large plates of food and alcohol as if it were an endless supply. It was the anniversary of the timer that would release them-- 308 more years, and the door to the vault would finally unlock, and future generations would finally be free...

Whether you were present or not, their cheers would echo down the metal halls, building with suspense, until the minutes and hours turned to 9:47. Year after year, the civilians honored their traditions, insisting that through dedication and commitment, their future children could explore and rebuild in the new world!

_But was that really true? _



> @The-Courier


A character like *Thufol Jameson* *[Perception 9] *couldn't be fooled. They weren't in dire straights yet, but just by eyeballing it, he could easily deduce that even a single human being with immortality couldn't ration food to last the next 308 years. Would he live long enough to see a food shortage? Possibly, if they kept stuffing their faces as they were now.

"Happy Anniversary, Too-Full!" The robot's sharp, synthesized voice attempted to surprise Thufol as he balanced a plate of Cotton Candy Bites and a couple of Snack Cakes. Scrapped together from some old Mister Handy parts, D3RP0 consisted of its round base, a shortened limb, and a laser pistol with its trigger wired to its undercarriage. D3RP0's grip was poor, obviously, and used the pistol to support the plate before any delectable goodies could slide off. "Wow. Another year, come and gone. Can you believe it? To think you've been able to pull of the same daily routine and traditions for _twenty-two whole years_!" In case Thufol wasn't aware, he held the plate closer, likely closer than Thufol would have liked.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Vault 127 |* Interior
> 
> The vault dwellers gathered in the cafeteria in the evening, as they always had, chatting away as the clock behind them was minutes away from reaching 308. The people celebrated with large plates of food and alcohol as if it were an endless supply. It was the anniversary of the timer that would release them-- 308 more years, and the door to the vault would finally unlock, and future generations would finally be free...
> 
> ...


Thufol Jameson wasn't exactly a sociable guy, barely just scraping by in conversation. A terminal technician by trade, he was handy with a wrench, and had contributed much work to lightening the load of maintenance on the vault. Everybody in the vault regarded him largely as a quiet, hermit kind of guy; spoke when spoken to, and never sought out any form of friendship or conversation.

"Despite what you think my name sounds like, D3RP0, I'm not full, nor am I hungry," the human said to the robot, keeping his voice level and strict. He knew better to antagonize something that could send a laser through his chest with a single thought.

Still, he gently took the plate, and set it off to the side. He was going to be hungry later.
"And--yeah, another year, same shit. We're running low on rations and scrap to keep the vault running." His eyes glanced, wired, down the hallway towards the cheers. "I think it's a good idea to open it, but we really should send out security teams first. There's no telling what could be greeting us on the other side. We could be in a pool of radiation for as much as we know."

Or society could've been rebuilt already. But if that were the case, why wasn't the vault opened earlier?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Thufol Jameson wasn't exactly a sociable guy, barely just scraping by in conversation. A terminal technician by trade, he was handy with a wrench, and had contributed much work to lightening the load of maintenance on the vault. Everybody in the vault regarded him largely as a quiet, hermit kind of guy; spoke when spoken to, and never sought out any form of friendship or conversation.
> 
> "Despite what you think my name sounds like, D3RP0, I'm not full, nor am I hungry," the human said to the robot, keeping his voice level and strict. He knew better to antagonize something that could send a laser through his chest with a single thought.
> 
> ...



"_Leave_?" D3RP0 gasped as he released the plate. "You know we aren't supposed to _leave_ for anothe_r three-hundred and eight years_! How would we even get _outside_?!" The ball hovered, slowly turning to stare at the blank wall. Then to the noisy hallway. "A _security team_?" The robot whirred in thought. He wasn't the brightest- only because he was made that way- but even he could see that there were no able-bodied volunteers to do any sort of scout or patrol to see if the coast was clear! How could anyone do that? Was there a secret control room that would open the lock? "_Oh, oh, oh, me! I can do it_!" His stumpy arm flailed like a hyperactive windshield wiper. 

The ball of chaotic energy darted, miscalculating its trajectory and slammed into the wall, dinging along the ground before rolling to a stop. A series of text appeared along its visor-like optics, clearly rebooting. 
...
_It could be a few minutes... 

Perhaps Thufol would like to spend that time explore? Or take advantage of the quiet time and devise a solid escape plan! It would be highly unlikely that anyone would be on board with opening the vault prematurely. Traditions, and all of that!_


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "_Leave_?" D3RP0 gasped as he released the plate. "You know we aren't supposed to _leave_ for anothe_r three-hundred and eight years_! How would we even get _outside_?!" The ball hovered, slowly turning to stare at the blank wall. Then to the noisy hallway. "A _security team_?" The robot whirred in thought. He wasn't the brightest- only because he was made that way- but even he could see that there were no able-bodied volunteers to do any sort of scout or patrol to see if the coast was clear! How could anyone do that? Was there a secret control room that would open the lock? "_Oh, oh, oh, me! I can do it_!" His stumpy arm flailed like a hyperactive windshield wiper.
> 
> The ball of chaotic energy darted, miscalculating its trajectory and slammed into the wall, dinging along the ground before rolling to a stop. A series of text appeared along its visor-like optics, clearly rebooting.
> ...
> ...




Thufol watched the robot flail about like an insane child, before ultimately knocking its systems around as it slammed into a wall. He had opened his mouth to give a retort, but found it unnecessary.
Still, the robot was his only friend within the vault, so he couldn't just up and abandon it. That, and he may have to do repairs.

An escape plan _could_ work, he'd need a whole lot of people on his side, and he was _not _a people person.
Thufol's gaze wandered down to D3RP0 for a moment, before ultimately smiling as he knelt down, and with a titanic effort, slowly started dragging the knocked out robot back out of the cafeteria.
"Come on you big goofball," he grunted. "Let's get you back into my room."


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Thufol watched the robot flail about like an insane child, before ultimately knocking its systems around as it slammed into a wall. He had opened his mouth to give a retort, but found it unnecessary.
> Still, the robot was his only friend within the vault, so he couldn't just up and abandon it. That, and he may have to do repairs.
> 
> An escape plan _could_ work, he'd need a whole lot of people on his side, and he was _not _a people person.
> ...



......
_Pshhhkkkkkkrrrrkakingkakingkakingtshchchchchchchchcch....
Resuming profile...
Reticulating splines...
Splines reticulated._

D3RP0's optics blinked with life again as he found himself somewhere on the floor in Thufol's room. He looked left, then right, before letting out a cheery, "_Good morning, Tooth-full_!" Because who could open a window to tell him otherwise? "Snack cakes and cotton candy? That doesn't seem like a healthy way to start your day! Would you like me to fetch you something a little, uh.. _nutritious_?"


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> ......
> _Pshhhkkkkkkrrrrkakingkakingkakingtshchchchchchchchcch....
> Resuming profile...
> Reticulating splines...
> ...




Thufol, after making some much needed upgrades to the outer-hull of D3RP0's armor plating, watched as the 'bot booted back to life. When D3RP0's optics came back on, the man was sitting in a squatting position, arms draped over his legs as he was eye-level with the robot.
Upon mentioning the snack cakes, his train of thought was broken, eyes flicking over to the plate he had brought with him.
"No, I'll be fine," he declined politely, rolling his hand in the air. "I've been thinkin'. How about we start our own 'opening-the-vault-prematurely' club?"


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Thufol, after making some much needed upgrades to the outer-hull of D3RP0's armor plating, watched as the 'bot booted back to life. When D3RP0's optics came back on, the man was sitting in a squatting position, arms draped over his legs as he was eye-level with the robot.
> Upon mentioning the snack cakes, his train of thought was broken, eyes flicking over to the plate he had brought with him.
> "No, I'll be fine," he declined politely, rolling his hand in the air. "I've been thinkin'. How about we start our own 'opening-the-vault-prematurely' club?"


Since D3RP0 wasn't a synth, he couldn't quiet _feel_ that something was different! He blinked in pleasant recognition of the man, his creator. He wanted to argue some more about eating right and proper dieting, but was easily excited by the idea of opening a--- " A club?!" He gasped. "Oh! Do you want me to draw up some posters?" The enthusiasm in his stump faded when he realized he wasn't well equipped for the job. "OR, I could start recruiting people!" 

Which, even without Thufol's *[Perception 9]*, most anyone could tell that was a terrible idea. 

"Maybe we could convince one of the Elder's to join?!" He began to hover, but definitely felt a little off and slowed to a stop before he could reach the door. "Something's off. I think my sensors need to be recalibrated?"


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Since D3RP0 wasn't a synth, he couldn't quiet _feel_ that something was different! He blinked in pleasant recognition of the man, his creator. He wanted to argue some more about eating right and proper dieting, but was easily excited by the idea of opening a--- " A club?!" He gasped. "Oh! Do you want me to draw up some posters?" The enthusiasm in his stump faded when he realized he wasn't well equipped for the job. "OR, I could start recruiting people!"
> 
> Which, even without Thufol's *[Perception 9]*, most anyone could tell that was a terrible idea.
> 
> "Maybe we could convince one of the Elder's to join?!" He began to hover, but definitely felt a little off and slowed to a stop before he could reach the door. "Something's off. I think my sensors need to be recalibrated?"


Thufol seemed nearly mortified at the prospect of recruiting people like it was some kind of cult. As far as he was concerned, they'd need like-minded individuals, not random people they picked up out of the hallways.
Posters would draw unnecessary attention, and he wanted to be discreet about it--only revealing themselves when they had enough members to actually do something.

"No, we're not recruiting like this is some kind of cult. We'll need to be _discreet_ about this."
The security teams would not like it if they found out he was plotting dissent; the Overseer never did like people straying against tradition.
Still, Thufol cocked an eyebrow when the robot mentioned about something feeling off, and he merely shrugged, pulling out his basic tool kit from under his bed. Mostly stuff to hook D3RP0 up to his Pip-Boy so he could run a diagnostic, anything software or firmware related... well, that's what the terminal on his desk is for.
"Come here, then. Let me get a look at you."


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Thufol seemed nearly mortified at the prospect of recruiting people like it was some kind of cult. As far as he was concerned, they'd need like-minded individuals, not random people they picked up out of the hallways.
> Posters would draw unnecessary attention, and he wanted to be discreet about it--only revealing themselves when they had enough members to actually do something.
> 
> "No, we're not recruiting like this is some kind of cult. We'll need to be _discreet_ about this."
> ...



"Oooooooooh." The robot sounded a little disappointed, but only for a moment. He hovered close by to allow Thufol to begin his inspection, but his binary mind was filling in numbers faster than a child trying to solve a sudoku puzzle for the first time. D3RP0 didn't even understand his own processes most of the time! But he did understand that they had to sneak around for this. 

D3RP0 raised his stuffy arm as though he were receiving some kind of physical, making sure Thufol could inspect every angle. "So how do we do it?" The synthesized voice asked before pondering. "How are we gonna rip open a giant, metal door? Do you think the Elder would keep a spare key in his room?" Then the robot gasped. "Wait... there's no way we could sneak out without being noticed!" Alarms would go off, not to mention the actual release of the vault would be painfully obvious... "How do you plan to do this?" The robot didn't doubt his genius for a second, but was very much curious!



> *[Perception]* Like every vault, there is a way to 'solve the puzzle' and release the door, but you're more than welcome to come up with your own means!


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "Oooooooooh." The robot sounded a little disappointed, but only for a moment. He hovered close by to allow Thufol to begin his inspection, but his binary mind was filling in numbers faster than a child trying to solve a sudoku puzzle for the first time. D3RP0 didn't even understand his own processes most of the time! But he did understand that they had to sneak around for this.
> 
> D3RP0 raised his stuffy arm as though he were receiving some kind of physical, making sure Thufol could inspect every angle. "So how do we do it?" The synthesized voice asked before pondering. "How are we gonna rip open a giant, metal door? Do you think the Elder would keep a spare key in his room?" Then the robot gasped. "Wait... there's no way we could sneak out without being noticed!" Alarms would go off, not to mention the actual release of the vault would be painfully obvious... "How do you plan to do this?" The robot didn't doubt his genius for a second, but was very much curious!


After a bit of rummaging around in the tool kit, Thufol found what he was looking for: a connecting device. He connected one end to his Pip-Boy, then another to the interface port on the robot's arm. The human watched as it booted up, and while it was doing that, he decided to answer a few questions.
"Well, people gotta open the vault somehow, right?" he queried rhetorically, scrolling down the list of functions and running the diagnostic tool. "Either the Overseer has a key in his office, or it's as easy as going out to the door itself and hitting a button."

Thufol wasn't sure which option was the worst. Obviously, the vault entrance is guarded to high Hell and back, but so is the Overseer's office... if they wanted to do this right they'd need to get past security somehow.
And while he wasn't too keen on killing people, sometimes things needed to be done. Hopefully he'd have to resort to that as a very last option.

"I'm not sure how I'll do it, yet. We'll need people, obviously, but if we can't do this politically, we'll have to do it by force. The vault's resources are dwindling - we won't even make it to three hundred eight years."


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 3, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> After a bit of rummaging around in the tool kit, Thufol found what he was looking for: a connecting device. He connected one end to his Pip-Boy, then another to the interface port on the robot's arm. The human watched as it booted up, and while it was doing that, he decided to answer a few questions.
> "Well, people gotta open the vault somehow, right?" he queried rhetorically, scrolling down the list of functions and running the diagnostic tool. "Either the Overseer has a key in his office, or it's as easy as going out to the door itself and hitting a button."
> 
> Thufol wasn't sure which option was the worst. Obviously, the vault entrance is guarded to high Hell and back, but so is the Overseer's office... if they wanted to do this right they'd need to get past security somehow.
> ...



The curious robot watched Thufol begin his maintenance check with adoration. It was like coming into contact with a celebrity! "Uh-huh!" D3RP0 quickly agreed as Thufol shared his thoughts aloud. "Well there's gotta be something! Didn't the elders say there was a room that was always _off limits_? Maybe that's where the key is?" The robot's body made a light humming sound as he thought. "I'd ask for a refresher, but I don't think they're too drunk to answer me right now!" He lout out a small chuckle. "Maybe one of the Sentry's would know? Or Protectron?"


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The curious robot watched Thufol begin his maintenance check with adoration. It was like coming into contact with a celebrity! "Uh-huh!" D3RP0 quickly agreed as Thufol shared his thoughts aloud. "Well there's gotta be something! Didn't the elders say there was a room that was always _off limits_? Maybe that's where the key is?" The robot's body made a light humming sound as he thought. "I'd ask for a refresher, but I don't think they're too drunk to answer me right now!" He lout out a small chuckle. "Maybe one of the Sentry's would know? Or Protectron?"


Thufol just shrugged as he listened to the robot ramble on, the human idly humming to himself as the diagnostic ran. Everything seemed... fine, for the most part. A jumbled mess of Mr. Handy code he slapped together on a whim, with bits of a Mr. Gutsy's targeting incase D3RP0 ever needed to defend himself.
"I doubt the robots would know - a Mr. Handy assigned to the Overseer, maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it."

Removing the connector from his Pip-Boy and D3RP0, he set it back in the tool kit.
"You look fine to me. I may have to scrounge through the vault schematics later if I get the opportunity to work on a terminal with access. For now, we'll need people on our side. Any suggestions?"


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 5, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "You look fine to me. I may have to scrounge through the vault schematics later if I get the opportunity to work on a terminal with access. For now, we'll need people on our side. Any suggestions?"



The floating ball let out a disappointed note as his ideas were shot down one by one. "Well... that's kind of a hard question. I know everyone on this crew!
_... there's Sally J. and Galen from the labs...

Sally J. and Galen are both one year apart from you, in age!

 Sally J. has the prettiest honey-blonde hair that she always keeps tied up into a ponytail. She was always super nice, in fact, very peppy! I don't think she's ever gotten into an argument with you, unless being overly friendly is considered an offense! Things tend to break apart unexpectedly, but when she sets her mind to something, she always gets it done and gets things fixed! Overall a well-rounded individual person with a lot of potential! _


Strength5Perception5Endurance5Charisma5Intelligence5Agility5Luck1

_...Galen, on the other hand, is very, very quiet! He mostly just listens, but there's still a brain in there! I, uh... I don't know a whole lot about him to be honest." Logs of text appear along his visor. "... it's almost as if his records have been scrubbed! But how? He must be one smart cookie to do something like that!_" 

The text disappears and his usual doofus demeanor returns. "Mmm, and then of course there's everyone else. Getting hammered. _Prooooooooobably _not the best people to ask unless you wanna risk getting puked on!" Okay, they weren't partying _that_ hard... but with a little encouragement, the idea of persuading someone to help would become _extremely_ easy! D3RP0 reviewed his list one last time. "Hmmm yea. Out of everyone that's still alive, I think these two are least likely to be caught up in the celebration. Just like you, eh?" D3RP0's features shifted to indicate a friendly smile. "We'll need all the help we can get, so I think we should talk to both of them!"


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The floating ball let out a disappointed note as his ideas were shot down one by one. "Well... that's kind of a hard question. I know everyone on this crew!
> _... there's Sally J. and Galen from the labs...
> 
> Sally J. and Galen are both one year apart from you, in age!
> ...


Thufol went strangely quiet after the mentioned of the two people that could possibly help them, his sea-green eyes scanning the floor. While he wasn't _against_ the prospect of recruiting those two, but their skills come in handy. Or they could be one of those traditionalists...
"We'll go talk to them," Thufol said after a prolonged silence, stowing his stuff away and heading to the door.

If they were going to get started, then they couldn't sit around in stagnancy and wait for people to come to _them_. No, if Thufol wanted something done right, he was going to do it himself.
"Let's go, any idea where they might be?"


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "Let's go, any idea where they might be?"



"Right this way!" For a moment it seemed like he had the demeanor of a Mister Handy, but that was only for a moment!

The floating orb propelled its way out the door and down the halls, turning carefully as to avoid rattling his insides again.

The bot weaved down the halls, only turning to get a quick overview of the current going-ons. A group of adults in the cafeteria, exchanging boisterous laughter. Some laughing, some drinking. Their children had easily separated themselves from their guardians' antics, playing board games or pretend.

A few couple of white-jacketed scientists gathered in the lounges for some calm chatter.

The noise of the cafeteria seemed so distant by the time they reached the classrooms. Empty. Quiet. Just the usual hum of machinery and lights. With D3RP0's _night vision_, he could easily identify each of the kids locked inside a room as they observed some slides on a projector. The next best thing to a movie, he supposed- but none of them were the people they were looking for.

"_Hm..._"

D3RP0 led Thufol to the labs next, but again, no such luck. Empty beakers. Lights off. Pure silence. Until he heard a laugh echo further down the hall, inside the Medbay. Sally J. had just finished calming herself down and tried to hide her giggles and snorts behind her manicured hand. Galen, the soft-spoken one, let out a few breathy chuckles. Sally's jumpsuit was fitted, quite possibly tailored, since there were patches covering up old rips and tears. Her hair was the same, pretty honey-blonde, as described. Galen's, on the other hand, was loose and baggy, and possibly a size too large. His hair was about medium length, or possibly considered long, given their timeline standards. Black and unkempt. Not much thought seemed to be going on past his half-lidded, steel-blue eyes.

"Oh! Hey, Derpo!" Sally giggled. "What are you doing here?"
"Hey! My name is D-3-R-P-0, as in _ZERO_!" D3RP0 lightly scorned. Perhaps this is where he inherited the behavior of mispronouncing names? "What are _you_ doing all the way out here in the Medbay? I don't see any wounds on you!"
"Well, Galen and I came out here to do some brainstorming. The only time it gets used is if one of us is sick or injured, which is rare, so it's always nice and quiet!" Sally kept her bright smile as she continued. "That doesn't answer my question though! _What are you two doing here_?"


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> "Right this way!" For a moment it seemed like he had the demeanor of a Mister Handy, but that was only for a moment!
> 
> The floating orb propelled its way out the door and down the halls, turning carefully as to avoid rattling his insides again.
> 
> ...


Thufol followed close behind the robot down the halls, keeping his hands to himself and his eyes forward. He didn't feel like having to explain to people why he wasn't at the party, and equally so why he was wandering the halls this late and _not_ hungover.
Passing by the classrooms reminded him of his own school days, especially during anniversaries such as these. They were simpler times, and he was more sociable of a person back then... no use reminiscing on bygones. He had a mission to accomplish, dammit, and he was going to fucking accomplish it.

Thufol nearly gave the labs little more than a passing glance until the giggle echoed off through the medbay. A high-pitched giggle, belonging to Sally. The man pursed his lips. At the medbay, giggling like a maniac, while everything else was shut off for the night?
Chems. It had to be.

Fucking junkies.

Still, D3RP0 had a laser pistol, and as such could dispatch and would-be psycho user that came at them both. If only D3RP0 could aim correctly. This particular instance reminded him that he needed to futz with the robot's targeting protocols. Maybe butcher a security gutsy when nobody's looking so he could rip the software directly?

"We're uhh... looking for help with something. It's related to the vault," he replied truthfully while scanning the two for any tell-tale signs of chem usage. While he wasn't a doctor, he paid attention to those anti-chem projections during school.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 13, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "We're uhh... looking for help with something. It's related to the vault," he replied truthfully while scanning the two for any tell-tale signs of chem usage. While he wasn't a doctor, he paid attention to those anti-chem projections during school.



Sally's skin was peachy and pink, save for the few freckles that dotted her cheeks. Her eyes were bright and reflective, and her sclera, a healthy white. 

Galen, though pale, was not sickly nor sweaty. He might have carried a somewhat dopey-eyed, blank face, but he didn't shake or jerk as he adjusted himself in his seat. His eyes flicked up only long enough to see whom it was, then kept his gaze to anything that didn't have an eye; his own being a tad pink from sleeplessness. It's likely he might have been battling some internal conflicts, but neither of the two were under the influence of any alcohol or drugs. 

"Related to the vault?" Her head canted to one side, curious. "Did something happen?"
"Uh..." D3RP0 looked to Thufol for guidance. How could they go about something like that and be secretive? He didn't have a human heart but if he did, it would be pounding! Should they tell them the truth? Even if things did go wrong, Thufol would still have plenty of time to devise a backup plan. People would still need time to sober up before they could get angry!


----------

